# Will Java Fern take hold on a mesh wall?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont see why it wouldnt. Give it a try and see how it does Im sure it will do great.


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

I think java ferns will take root on anything. I had tied some plantlets to a resin rock ornament in my goldfish tank, 0.5 watts/gal, no ferts and they manage to grow roots all over the surface of the ornament and have roots growing into crevises on the face of the rock.


----------



## budd (Mar 31, 2007)

it will most likely take root 
for ex. like with rock if you rap roots around the rock then it will eventually grow on it

-John


----------



## Aquaspot World (Jun 16, 2006)

cody6766 said:


> I remember reading that java fern doesn't like to have its roots burried. Does it grow with them fully exposed? I'm thinking a bit of screen with some java fern taking up part of the space in the tank could look very nice and allow the java to do well if I'm understanding its needs correctly.
> 
> think of it as a java fern wall vs. moss wall.


Java Ferns does fine with their roots buried. Just never bury the RHIZOMES. They do take forever to root though.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

I made a java fern wall in a ten gallon tank using craft mesh. All you have to do is cut the mesh into manageable strips, attach a couple suction cups to the mesh, tie the java fern to the mesh and attach to the back of the tank.


----------

